# Clutch, Brake Issue?



## legotech7 (Oct 21, 2010)

My MTD lawn tractor Model 760-779 will not move when I engage the clutch pedal!
Possible problems: Loose drive belt or loose trns. drive belt?
I was using it this week end and was working fine, As I was ready to put the machine back in the shed and engaged the clutch pedal, it started to vibrate as I pulled the pedal back to brake the tractor, I felt the vibration again tried to engage it once more and it would not move. Just would not go forward.

Any one have any Ideas?

Also, when it is working, the tractor moves really slow. Tried setting the speed lever to seven, several times but only goes at one speed. This lawn mower is only 3 years old, shouldn't have this many problems. 

Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Could be a variety of things - easiest is to check n make sure theres no sticks or anything in the drive belt path - then make sure the belts are still on the pullies.

It could be a weak spring, worn belts- best bet is to remove the mowing deck to get a good bird's eye view up under there- to rule out a worn belt, best to replace them both anyway- while the belts are off, check the variable pulley ( if yours has one) - the pulley assembly where the front and rear belt meet - sometimes those will rust in place also causing an issue - the center part of it should slide up and down, while the rest of the pulley spins- sort of like a snow mobile clutch.


----------



## legotech7 (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes thanks for your reply I found the Issue.It was the drive belt all along!
Replaced it with a new one and did my fall tune up. She runs like a top and much quicker now!:bouncy:


----------

